# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  شناسه قبض و شناسه پرداخت

## قبض برق

سلام وقت بخیر
جناب چطوری متوانم شناسه قبض و شناسه پرداخت برای خودم درست کنم وبرای دیگران ارسال کنم که از این طریق به حساب واریز شود.ممنون از راهنمایی شما

----------


## javidnia

شناسه قبض بهتره همیشه ثابت باشه مثلا Id کاربر می تونه شناسه قبض باشه
برای شناسه پرداخت هم می تونید ترکیبی عمل کنید مثلا شماره محصول + تاریخ     652 + 20190803  = 20190803652

البته این ساده ترین راهه و الان فی البداهه به نظرم رسید

----------

